# Couldn't have children but did find my purpose!



## rainbowsandbubbles (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi I thought I'd share my story which is a bit sad and a bit happy!

Hubby had a vr in 2009 but it wasn't meant to be and I found myself having a hysterectomy at the end of last year. It was really tough before the op, but once it was done a weight was lifted as I knew my fate. I don't want to adopt maybe some day I will but I don't think adoption should just be a natural progression/step after infertility. But that's a whole other post!

Anyway so yesterday I launched my first business it's www.uniqueandboutiqueltd.co.uk I must say I am so proud, because during infertility I felt worthless at times. What was my purpose in life, well I got into painting as a hobby and things have just progressed. So yes that's my little news to share!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Rainbowsandbubbles


What a lovely post.  Im so pleased for you, its such a positive story. xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Lovely website! Do you buy items, as my DP has a passion for collecting the odd piece and can't keep them all?x


----------

